# Quad Al dragster just finished



## racetractor1 (12 mo ago)

This is a model of Jim Lytle's Quad Al dragster from the mid 1960's that i just finished custom building. The model has (4) V1710 Allison air plane engines, I Chopped the Fiat body, Custom built chassis and drive train, Including some misc. parts from the Revell Tommy Ivo Showboat dragster & The Revell Mickey Thompson Challenger 1 salt flats race car. It has 96 exhaust pipes (3D printed 4 at a time from Shapeways). I saw the original car last year at a car show and it blew me away, So i had to recreate one for myself. There was a magazine article in the October 1965 Rod & Custom magazine that helped with the reference's in building this wild dragster. There are also some misc. articles on the web. I started the build in May 2021 and just finished today (January 30, 2022). I tried to wire & plumb it accordingly. Thanks for looking, Jr. Roberts


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Wow, what a beast! I can hardly imagine, that a car like this actually existed, worked correctly and in the end was also fast. Very cool build!


----------



## racetractor1 (12 mo ago)

Hi Andy,
yes, it was real, (on the cover of the 1965 Rod & Custom magazine), I saw it in person last year at a car show, it's not running now. I believe that it ran but he had a lot of problems synchronizing the throttle fuel mixtures & the clutch's. There is more info on the real car on other forums. (Some say it ran, some say it didn't) All i know is when i saw it and how he was sitting behind all those motors i thought no way would i attempt to drive this beast!
Thank you for the kind compliments,
Jr Roberts


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

that.... is pretty epic.


----------

